# Say It Ain't So! BBS Files for Bankruptcy (Again).



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

BBS is a staple. An icon. If you're into European cars and you're not aware of BBS wheels then you're not really into European cars. The German wheel manufacturer may not be the cheapest but it has represented high quality performance wheels for decades often with its signature mesh-style designs most iconically represented by the classic RS 2 (shown above). Alas though, it seems BBS could be one for the history books.

The Frankfurt Allgemeine's FAZ.net website is reporting this morning that the German wheel manufacturer filed for bankruptcy on December 30. Interestingly, this came as a surprise to employees and also apparently for corporate partner IG Metall whose CEO told FAZ just before Christmas that he planned a multi-million dollar investment in the firm.

Also potentially on hold apparently is the move to sell BBS' Herbolzheim factory employing 150 workers to Ronal AG, a move that was announced just last Thursday.

As you may recall, BBS filed for bankruptcy four years ago and has struggled ever since. Still, it survived that tumultuous period and, with luck, this much respected brand will survive another.

Thanks Hans for the tip.

* Full Story - FAZ.net (English translation by Google) *

* Full Story - FAZ.net (German) ( *


----------



## Liquid1.8T (Dec 20, 1999)

This is because of all the BB5 owners.


----------

